# better overall speaker cable



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i will be using dali ikon 6v2 fronts
and the rest are dali zensor speakers
my question is i want very good performane speaker cable that will enhance the characteristics of what the speakers are capable of doing
they will be connected to a marantz 7010 amp
at the moment i have blue jeans Belden 5000UE speaker cable would this still work very well with the dalis or is it worth changing the cable thanks


----------



## Gdaddy (Oct 29, 2016)

You keep repeating the same question.


----------



## Ella29 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, he does it:grin2:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

............and on many forums.


----------

